# Bang Goes The Theory - IVF



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

_In the second episode of the series, Liz follows two couples undertaking IVF and looks at the new research that may dramatically increase success rates._

It's on tomorrow at 7.30 pm on BBC 1

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00zvcgk

http://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/news-science-of-ivf.php

/links


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

I thought they did quite a good job and dealt with the issue of IF in a respectful way.
They did rather gloss over the amount the couple had to go through before treatment. Saying that the ladies featured had to 'take some drugs' doesn't quite explain the levels of injecting and sniffing and scanning etc you have to go through. Hope this doesn't re affirm the idea that some people have of ivf being an easy or simple option. 
Generally though I think, great to have the actual methods demistified. Will be interesting to see if anyone talks about it at work tomorrow- they don't know anything about my IF or tx.

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought they did it quite well in the lay terms so the more exposure the better and more normalised ivf becomes to the wider public.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Me too, I would like to see a Full story on tx, but obviously that wasnt what Bang goes the theory is about.

I do think as it just shown EC it did miss a *massive* amount of the tx out, and made it look abit easier than what it is... but I was asleep on my EC so at least I got to see what they did to me  .

But any info given to the public is great, and helps others see a world they may never know anything about. x x


----------



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

Im glad other people here wIsh theyd shown more on IVF. Ive never done a cycle of IVF; but i know thats the next step for me and my fiance. Infact bang goes the theory made me think how great and informartive it would be if maybe i could film like a diary when i do IVF, to be used. either for people going thru first cycles, bring awareness to public etc. i just wonder how it would be perceived??


----------

